# hydei and ranitomeya?



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

I know standard sirensis can handle them, I and I'm sure retics can't. Any input?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

My vanzolinii, variabilis and imitators all will take hydei. I haven't tried any with the fantastica yet, but they should eat them without a problem. My thumbs prefer melanos over these, but I still offer them every now and then.

A larger retic might be able to tackle one, but I think they would much rather stick to melanos and springs 

John


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

was glad to have that question answered...I had wondered the same....what about bean beetles??


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Judy S said:


> was glad to have that question answered...I had wondered the same....what about bean beetles??


I don't think they'll be able to handle the bean beetles


----------



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

I haven't used bean beetles at all.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

My guess is it's probably dependent on the frog. Most of the Ranitomeya I had (southern variabilis, imitators, sirensis) ate them no problem. The only frogs I find now that definitely prefer smaller flies are grannies which is odd because my pumilio scarf down hydeis like crazy and they're smaller frogs.

But as far as ranitomeya all of mine ate them but I haven't kept retics fants or benedicta.

-Nish


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

I have fed bean weevils to many thumbnail species without any problem.

I have noticed though that only my fattest females are interested in such large prey relative to their size.... males seem to eat one weevil or none..

some thoughts...

Rani


----------

